# Pompei Free Entry If Over 65



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

To EU citizen on production of proof of DOB. I only just saw this as I was about to hand over 11euros!! My passport was with Camping Zeus and drivers licence was surity for the audio guide but they accepted the ACSI card! Another benefit for ACSI


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

And Herculeaneum


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

...and most of the rest of cultural Europe: one benefit of being a member of the EU !

I even got free bus travel in Arles using my bus pass.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll make a note for next year!


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

You can travel free on all public transport in Czech Rep, Poland and Hungary you just show your Passport if asked. All Museums in Italy are free for over 65's


----------

